# What CPT Code can be used for "Laparoscopic" drainage of Intra-abdominal abscess?



## mileidyt (Mar 26, 2018)

*What CPT Code can be used for "Laparoscopic" drainage of Intra-abdominal abscess?*

What CPT Code can be used for "Laparoscopic" drainage of Intra-abdominal abscess?


----------



## blckjnpr (Mar 27, 2018)

Take a look at 49322 - laparoscopic aspiration of cavity or cyst.


----------

